# Wanted to adopt Central CA Coast



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would like to find a female companion pigeon for Lucy, an adult female blue checked girl. She seems to really miss her flock. She is still afraid of us after three weeks.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

If driving to the Bay Area is an option, why not try Palomacy? They rescue many birds and are good "matchmakers."


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have contacted them a few times. They want to adopt out pairs. Would be willing to make the five hour plus drive but so far haven't been encouraged that they want to adopt out a lone female. They encouraged me to try shelters and places closer to my home. Fiona came from a shelter. Lucy came from an elderly man who used to race pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you aren't making progress with her, but getting her a companion isn't going to make her any friendlier with people. You will then have a pair of birds that aren't the pets you are looking for. Maybe you could find another home for this bird where they have other pigeons, then get a younger, more trainable pigeon for a pet? Birds that aren't people friendly are not fun to have in the house. They are just work, and not much enjoyment. Different if in a loft situation.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am worried that as you say Lucy might become less likely to get tame with another bird around. Just don't want to see her scared. Maybe she will get friendlier soon. Fiona bit and wing slapped me for weeks, as did Phoebe and Chloe. Lucy just panics and flies around in the cage. We deliberately got an adult, a year old, this time because we got Chloe at two months, a squeaker, because she would get very tame and she did. She got very tame but also got very sick with five opportunistic infections and circovirus within a few weeks. The avian vet said not to,get any bird less than a year old because of the circovirus. Losing beautiful Chloe was just heartbreaking. We don't want to go through that ever again. Will work with Lucy for now and hope for the best.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I did a quick search on petfinder. In California, county of San Diego dept of animal services, rancho cucamongo animal care and adoption center, Pasadena humane society, city of LA west, and SPCA of Monterey county all have pigeons for adoption! If you were willing to go to one of those places you would be saving a life.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for the search. Have been checking petfinder, adopt a pet, rescue me, and shelters for weeks now. Most adoptable birds are 3 to 7 hours from my house. I am willing to consider a rescue but am reluctant to take a bird that is of uncertain gender, paired with a mate, or of uncertain medical status, after Chloe's circovirus. I had both Fiona and Lucy tested for circovirus after I lost Lucy. I am hoping not to have to drive so far as I'm 64 years old but work full time. Lucy and Fiona are quarantined from each other. Will hopefully find a way to save a pigeon as all our pets are rescues.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Am worried that as you say Lucy might become less likely to get tame with another bird around. Just don't want to see her scared. Maybe she will get friendlier soon. Fiona bit and wing slapped me for weeks, as did Phoebe and Chloe. Lucy just panics and flies around in the cage. We deliberately  got an adult, a year old, this time because we got Chloe at two months, a squeaker, because she would get very tame and she did. She got very tame but also got very sick with five opportunistic infections and circovirus within a few weeks. The avian vet said not to,get any bird less than a year old because of the circovirus. Losing beautiful Chloe was just heartbreaking. We don't want to go through that ever again. Will work with Lucy for now and hope for the best.


I know you went through a lot with Chloe, but that doesn't usually happen. You were just lucky I guess. 
I have gotten a lot of rescues in, and the ones that are terrified are a lot less likely to calm down. They are usually high strung, and maybe were not handled very well, or maybe not handled at all. But they all have their own personalities. I would rather have one that just freezes when you come near, or wing slaps you. Even the ones who freeze can be worked with, although much more difficult than the wing slappers, who will usually come around when they realize that you mean them no harm. They are normal of disposition usually. But the ones that flee in terror, and will often growl when you are close, are hard. They sometimes come around, but often they just don't ever learn to trust you. I can't see your bird. Only how you describe her, but she just sounds high strung. If you get her a companion, then you will still want a companion for Fiona. That's 4. Why not work with this one for a while longer and see if she calms down. If not, then find her a home with others, and try another one for Fiona's companion. It's hard, I know. But given a bit more time will probably tell you whether or not she seems as though she will come around. Getting her a companion won't change how she responds to you. And you don't want that for a pet.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Cwebster, I understand. I have an outdoor aviary with four birds. While they know me, and they are not afraid of me, I can only handle the Indian fantail and he doesn't like it so I don't push it.
I got into pigeons because a lost racing pigeon came to our backyard and we built him an aviary. Then we needed another pigeon because they won't have a happy life alone. I assumed he was male (turned out to be, 50/50 chance and all that) and I could not find a pigeon for adoption in AZ. A member of this forum recommended a local country feed store where breeders drop off their "rejects" or overflow. I got the fantail for ten bucks. I asked for a female and two store members tried to sex the bird by the pelvic bone and said "female." Well, wrong! After 6 months of just co-existing I took the fantail to a pigeon club meeting and he went nuts when exposed to two confirmed hens. I acquired the two hens and now I have two couples. It's really cute and I enjoy them a lot, but they aren't quite pets.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi! I have two indoor flight cages, with one female in each cage. Enjoyed hearing your story about how you got your four birds. It's so hard to tell if the birds are female or male unless they lay eggs. Fiona is definitely a female (has laid over a dozen eggs so far).


----------

